# 'I Wonder What They Are Hiding:' Lyft Drivers Can No Longer See How Much Riders Paid For Each Trip



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

https://jalopnik.com/i-wonder-what-they-are-hiding-lyft-drivers-can-no-long-1839224300/amp
lol same old Lyft lying through their teeth as if they have ever asked drivers what they want or like



> Drivers have said that it's hard to track how they earn with Lyft so we created a clearer and more comprehensive breakdown of their earnings with the weekly pay statement


lol apparently we want clearer earnings details so that means removing details from earnings lmao


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I just looked around and I can find no trip earning breakdown. There is a weekly summary available, but I could not source a ride breakdown. This shines a harsh light on the Employer Employee situation. As a PC I would need to know all aspects of costs and expenditures.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> I just looked around and I can find no trip earning breakdown. There is a weekly summary available, but I could not source a ride breakdown. This shines a harsh light on the Employer Employee situation. As a PC I would need to know all aspects of costs and expenditures.


I say this in all seriousness. These are issues that need to be brought to your city hall. I've made this point over and over again. Real Independent contractors know has 100% knowledge of every job they accept. Uber/Lyft should not be allowed to call us IP's but not give us 100% of the info on every Ping before we accept it.

This strikes at the core of the problem. They like to hide in the gray areas. They treat us like employees but they are allowed to call us IP's thanks to our local governments.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

The trip information is still available if you log unto your dashboard via a computer. Do to driver history to begin, then choose a week to view. scroll to the bottom of that page and look at the ride history, it will show your rides per day. Once you choose a day, your rider history will display all rides for that day, and you can view what rider paid, Lyft received and driver pay.

This same information is still available in the app, too.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lyft once again lifts your wallet.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

father of unicorns said:


> The trip information is still available if you log unto your dashboard via a computer. Do to driver history to begin, then choose a week to view. scroll to the bottom of that page and look at the ride history, it will show your rides per day. Once you choose a day, your rider history will display all rides for that day, and you can view what rider paid, Lyft received and driver pay.
> 
> This same information is still available in the app, too.


I don't see what rider paid for each ride, given your steps.
When you download the weekly pay statement, there is a total of what riders paid for all rides for the week, but no breakdown for each individual ride.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

do not download the weekly statement
in the app, go to driving history, the choose a week
scroll to bottom of app and choose ride history
here you will see each ride for that day
choose a ride and you should see the detail, choose view earnings detail


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

I really would not drive any differently knowing Lyft was jerking around their pax rates. If they touch my rate, I probably quit, though. I only ever had one pax that moaned about the rate. The poor bastard's car broke and he was off to get a loaner from his X.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> https://jalopnik.com/i-wonder-what-they-are-hiding-lyft-drivers-can-no-long-1839224300/amp
> lol same old Lyft lying through their teeth as if they have ever asked drivers what they want or like
> 
> lol apparently we want clearer earnings details so that means removing details from earnings lmao


Could care less. Totally, do not see what your concern is. Just drive, make money and stop complaining.

My two cents.
??


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> I just looked around and I can find no trip earning breakdown. There is a weekly summary available, but I could not source a ride breakdown. This shines a harsh light on the Employer Employee situation. As a PC I would need to know all aspects of costs and expenditures.


Congrats on that... Umm your about a week late on this one... Keep up with the tour now kids....



MiamiKid said:


> Could care less. Totally, do not see what your concern is. Just drive, make money and stop complaining.
> 
> My two cents.
> ??


Yeah kid this one... Makes you sound bout stupid.. slow way down....


----------



## Erin C Banning (Jul 3, 2018)

father of unicorns said:


> The trip information is still available if you log unto your dashboard via a computer. Do to driver history to begin, then choose a week to view. scroll to the bottom of that page and look at the ride history, it will show your rides per day. Once you choose a day, your rider history will display all rides for that day, and you can view what rider paid, Lyft received and driver pay.
> 
> This same information is still available in the app, too.


As of a few weeks ago, that was no longer the case for me. Rider payment info now completely unavailable -- not a big deal, really, and clearly what Lyft is hiding is that they are (like Uber) increasing prices to riders without changing driver pay. nothing I can do about it, so the info doesn't really matter much, but it was sometimes helpful to know when riders ask how much Lyft was taking of the fare. But even in that case, I'll just tell them now that Lyft takes more than half of the fare (they were already taking close to that, and if they're increasing the Lyft take then I won't be lying  )


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lyft wont be around much longer.
They were Always second.
By a long shot.

Now, they disrespect Drivers More than Uber.
They are finished.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Lyft is a joke


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

"What kind of independent business isn't allowed to have access to its own business revenues, by its software vendor?"

lmao

just more criminal illegal activity uber lyft committs on a daily basis that the fbi , politicians, labor department wont do anything about because theyre being bribed

#nomoreblankcontracts

at this point they need to be raided, everything seized & the gubmint can turn into a jobs program just taking 10% to cover costs & make a profit while providing anyone over 21 who owns a car a fair legally paying job with regulated rates serving their community

these criminals just trying to hide the fact their stealing 50-90% of fares, i now ask all lyft riders what they were charged during surge times and offer a better off app deal, im sure im not the only one, & on uber since i can see their charging $100-$150+ for the ride and offering me $9-15 lmao i can just ignore & play ghost car during weather or surges while hundreds of requests come in per hour from 10-20+ minutes away letting me know even the stupid drivers arent falling for it anymore


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Congrats on that... Umm your about a week late on this one... Keep up with the tour now kids....


Congratulations on your promotion to master of time and dimensions! I hear the last guy met his fate when he accidentally emerged in the middle of a forming star.

Try to avoid that, even though you seem to feel a kinship.

The thread was only 30 minutes new in our timeline.

Conversations on this subject will be admissible in court during the next Class Action.

Carry on everyone.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

father of unicorns said:


> The trip information is still available if you log unto your dashboard via a computer. Do to driver history to begin, then choose a week to view. scroll to the bottom of that page and look at the ride history, it will show your rides per day. Once you choose a day, your rider history will display all rides for that day, and you can view what rider paid, Lyft received and driver pay.
> 
> This same information is still available in the app, too.





father of unicorns said:


> do not download the weekly statement
> in the app, go to driving history, the choose a week
> scroll to bottom of app and choose ride history
> here you will see each ride for that day
> choose a ride and you should see the detail, choose view earnings detail


---------------------------------
What you describe is the old way that showed the per trip breakdown. In Los Angeles, what is shown is new and it is the weekly breakdown of earnings and expenses. 
To those that state that it does not matter. IMO, yes, it matters a great deal.. There is not other way to monitor how much Lyft is taking from the earnings. I do not wish to follow blindly and never question how much they are deducting from my earnings. This data is important. We may not be able to do much about it now but the day will come. 
Lyft and Uber state that they only take 25% of our earnings. We all know that this is a blatant lie *and we have the data to prove it.*


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

troothequalstroll said:


> "What kind of independent business isn't allowed to have access to its own business revenues, by its software vendor?"
> 
> lmao
> 
> ...


What a joke. Not U/L, the whining drivers who cannot stand these companies; however, still driving, and complaining non stop.

No sympathy for them. Move on, unless it's all you can do.

My two cents.
?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

*UPDATE --- *Lyft is now showing the ride breakdown BUT there is a lag time of 4-6 days from the end day of the pay week. 
The weeks earnings that I looked at ends on Sunday Oct 20. The info for the deductions is not available until Oct 24.
Also, when you click on the pay week that you want to look at, there will be a red box that allows you to view the weekly statement. 
Or you can do the same steps as normal but click on VIEW EARNINGS BREAKDOWN and then VIEW YOUR WEEKLY PAY STATEMENT.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Lyft wont be around much longer.
> They were Always second.
> By a long shot.
> 
> ...


I used to tell paxes they were the same.
When Lyft dropped the prices I started telling the paxes lyft is abusing us too


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

They just want to be able to steal more of the money the rider pays vs how much they pay the driver.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Lyft wont be around much longer.
> They were Always second.
> By a long shot.
> 
> ...


---------------------------
Sorry but I have to disagree. Lyft has out performed Uber in all areas for a long time now. Keep in mind that Uber is world wide but Lyft is only in US & Canada. However, Lyft gains ground on Uber every quarter. I have many pax that prefer Lyft for various reasons but most say that they do not like Ubers business ethics. 
Yes, I know that both companies treat their drivers poorly but Lyft does it with more class.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------------------
> Sorry but I have to disagree. Lyft has out performed Uber in all areas for a long time now. Keep in mind that Uber is world wide but Lyft is only in US & Canada. However, Lyft gains ground on Uber every quarter. I have many pax that prefer Lyft for various reasons but most say that they do not like Ubers business ethics.
> Yes, I know that both companies treat their drivers poorly but Lyft does it with more class.


lol riders use both they look for price difference 1st, distance away 2nd & then choose what benefits them most first

neither actually care about drivers much


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> I really would not drive any differently knowing Lyft was jerking around their pax rates. If they touch my rate, I probably quit, though. I only ever had one pax that moaned about the rate. The poor bastard's car broke and he was off to get a loaner from his X.


 if u haven't quit yet after numerous humiliating & degrading earning reductions 
Khosrowshahi & Logan Green are confident you won't ever.
They know most drivers have no where else to go



KK2929 said:


> ---------------------------
> Sorry but I have to disagree. Lyft has out performed Uber in all areas for a long time now. Keep in mind that Uber is world wide but Lyft is only in US & Canada. However, Lyft gains ground on Uber every quarter. I have many pax that prefer Lyft for various reasons but most say that they do not like Ubers business ethics.
> Yes, I know that both companies treat their drivers poorly but Lyft does it with more class.


However, Uber Freight worldwide and UberEats are performing

https://www.supplychaindive.com/news/uber-freight-bright-spot-layoffs/565131/
https://thetakeout.com/uber-eats-pickup-orders-app-1839257990
https://www.businesswire.com/news/h...KING®-Restaurants-Partners-Uber-Eats-Delivery


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------------------
> Sorry but I have to disagree. Lyft has out performed Uber in all areas for a long time now. Keep in mind that Uber is world wide but Lyft is only in US & Canada. However, Lyft gains ground on Uber every quarter. I have many pax that prefer Lyft for various reasons but most say that they do not like Ubers business ethics.
> Yes, I know that both companies treat their drivers poorly but Lyft does it with more class.


Not since they cut drivers pay.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------------------
> Sorry but I have to disagree. Lyft has out performed Uber in all areas for a long time now. Keep in mind that Uber is world wide but Lyft is only in US & Canada. However, Lyft gains ground on Uber every quarter. I have many pax that prefer Lyft for various reasons but most say that they do not like Ubers business ethics.
> Yes, I know that both companies treat their drivers poorly but Lyft does it with more class.


lol ? is this your first day at this board ?

Lyft is constantly losing drivers and riders to Uber because of many shady business practices. It sounds like you've been drinking the Lyft PR Pump and Dump koolaid


----------



## Fermedina185 (Oct 23, 2019)

I asked technical support about why they are not showing what the customer pays on each trip and they told me it was an account update but in the following days my application has stopped receiving travel requests. Has something similar happened with any of you?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Fermedina185 said:


> I asked technical support about why they are not showing what the customer pays on each trip and they told me it was an account update but in the following days my application has stopped receiving travel requests. Has something similar happened with any of you?


I send them an email daily explaining how they are breaking the law by not proving me ..an Independent Contractor.. the proper detail information for each and every job. I have yet to get a response.

I still get ride requests difference is I ignore them and use Uber... I just leave the LYFT App on to disrupt the system by not taking any of them... Every once in a while a request will be so far away I accept it just for grins and then leave it for the rider to cancel... I've made about $15 so far on their cancellations.

Skrew LYFT.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

father of unicorns said:


> do not download the weekly statement
> in the app, go to driving history, the choose a week
> scroll to bottom of app and choose ride history
> here you will see each ride for that day
> choose a ride and you should see the detail, choose view earnings detail


This worked on most of my rides. Thanks for the follow up.
When I tried it on some of my other rides, it didn't give the breakdown details. Don't know why.
Also the info wasn't available for this past weeks ride yet. Won't be available until Thursday.
I was curious on a couple rides, what the riders paid. I guess I have to wait.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> This worked on most of my rides. Thanks for the follow up.
> When I tried it on some of my other rides, it didn't give the breakdown details. Don't know why.
> Also the info wasn't available for this past weeks ride yet. Won't be available until Thursday.
> I was curious on a couple rides, what the riders paid. I guess I have to wait.


I say forget about it.
?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> I say forget about it.
> ?


Don't worry. I'm not upsetting myself over it, or making a federal case.
Like I said, I was just curious since the rides were kind of unusual.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

father of unicorns said:


> do not download the weekly statement
> in the app, go to driving history, the choose a week
> scroll to bottom of app and choose ride history
> here you will see each ride for that day
> choose a ride and you should see the detail, choose view earnings detail


Can you verify your instructions for accessing that information because there is no driving history in the app it's in the dashboard which takes you to the web interface outside of the app and that does not show the breakdown you're showing.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

father of unicorns said:


> The trip information is still available if you log unto your dashboard via a computer. Do to driver history to begin, then choose a week to view. scroll to the bottom of that page and look at the ride history, it will show your rides per day. Once you choose a day, your rider history will display all rides for that day, and you can view what rider paid, Lyft received and driver pay.
> 
> This same information is still available in the app, too.


No it's not... Where you would normally click on earnings breakdown under the ride Info that shows what you made along with the trip details it kicks you back to the weekly earnings report. Which is useless...


Wonkytonk said:


> Can you verify your instructions for accessing that information because there is no driving history in the app it's in the dashboard which takes you to the web interface outside of the app and that does not show the breakdown you're showing.


It does not exist. I have emailed Lyft everyday for 2 weeks explain ing to them they are breaking the law by not providing me with the Information I need to file my taxes appropriately. And that if not rectified in short order I will be forced to file for arbitration. I have yet to get a response. But regardless I send the send email with the new date every single day before I start driving. We shall see.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------------------
> Sorry but I have to disagree. Lyft has out performed Uber in all areas for a long time now. Keep in mind that Uber is world wide but Lyft is only in US & Canada. However, Lyft gains ground on Uber every quarter. I have many pax that prefer Lyft for various reasons but most say that they do not like Ubers business ethics.
> Yes, I know that both companies treat their drivers poorly but Lyft does it with more class.


Yeah, that $2500 deductible is real classy.


----------



## Cigars (Dec 8, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> *UPDATE --- *Lyft is now showing the ride breakdown BUT there is a lag time of 4-6 days from the end day of the pay week.
> The weeks earnings that I looked at ends on Sunday Oct 20. The info for the deductions is not available until Oct 24.
> Also, when you click on the pay week that you want to look at, there will be a red box that allows you to view the weekly statement.
> Or you can do the same steps as normal but click on VIEW EARNINGS BREAKDOWN and then VIEW YOUR WEEKLY PAY STATEMENT.


We cannot see what "we" paid Lyft for each individual ride.
What we now see is a "Weekly Summary" That shows "Total Ride Payments", "Platform Expense" and "Service Expense".
That's not legal.
Customer 1 was my customer (according to Lyft). How can I not possibly know what my customer paid me and what I paid Lyft?
My customers are each a separate "contract".
Lyft just lit that legal argument on fire.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> Can you verify your instructions for accessing that information because there is no driving history in the app it's in the dashboard which takes you to the web interface outside of the app and that does not show the breakdown you're showing.


Yeah, it's in the dashboard on website.
Last week's ride details were made available 10/24. I checked and none of my rides from last week shows the breakdown. Strangely some, but not all, rides from previous weeks show the breakdown.


----------



## turtle75 (Jan 8, 2019)

In NYC we pay the equivalent of cab fare + 20%. More if we tip. That's why most don't tip.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

turtle75 said:


> In NYC we pay the equivalent of cab fare + 20%. More if we tip. That's why most don't tip.


No need to tip.


----------

